# Chime sound LOUD



## jasbir642 (Apr 2, 2021)

My Cruze 2016 started making a very LOUD chime sound from speakers and a new rider is always very scary. While opening door, Trunk or the reverse sensor scan any body behind. I want to fix in my Garage not at any shop. 
Please give me suggestions how to fix this problem.
Thanks!


----------



## Tlbowers54 (Feb 27, 2021)

My door chime has gotten really quiet lately. Maybe it can be adjusted on the infotainment screen?


----------



## jasbir642 (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks for the reply actually I did many times but that works for fewer hrs


----------

